# Schwenk-/Drehantrieb gesucht



## Lubro (13 Januar 2009)

Guten Morgen,
ich suche eine Möglichkeit einen Drehteller immer um 120 Grad weiterdrehen zu lassen. Hat er die Position erreicht wird er verriegelt. Beim nächsten Mal dann grad wieder 120 Grad weiter.
Bewegungszeit sollte möglichst kurz sein. Habt ihr Ideen?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 Januar 2009)

Hallo Lubro,
vielleicht ein SEW-Servo mit Modulo Positonierung....!

gruß Helmut


----------



## Lubro (13 Januar 2009)

Ich hatte vergessen zu schreiben, dass es eine kleine Sondermaschine ist. Sie hat keine Steuerung, keine Motoren. Es geht eigentlich nur um diesen Drehteller der nach 120 Grad wieder fixiert werden muss. Er muss sich aber selbst dort hinbewegen, nicht von Hand gedreht werden.


----------



## Homer79 (13 Januar 2009)

Vielleicht Pneumatisch mit Drehzylinder z.B. von Festo, haben wir auch im Einsatz...


Gruß


----------



## Lubro (13 Januar 2009)

Das war auch so mein Gedanke, aber ich kenn nur welche die immer auf Anschlag gehen und dann wieder zurück. Also zwei Postionen. Ich brauch aber drei.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (13 Januar 2009)

Lubro schrieb:


> Ich hatte vergessen zu schreiben, dass es eine kleine Sondermaschine ist. Sie hat keine Steuerung, keine Motoren. Es geht eigentlich nur um diesen Drehteller der nach 120 Grad wieder fixiert werden muss. Er muss sich aber selbst dort hinbewegen, nicht von Hand gedreht werden.




keine Steuerung, keine Motoren nicht von Hand  ???? Wie soll es bitte dann gehen ?????? Was hast Du denn zur Verfügung ????


----------



## Ralle (13 Januar 2009)

Kannst ja mal hier schauen:

http://www.weiss-gmbh.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=23&Itemid=43

Aber ohne Motor?


----------



## Lubro (13 Januar 2009)

Die Auslösung für den Drehvorgang darf natürlich von Hand über ein Schütz erfolgen. Aber der Teller soll nicht mit den Fingern gedreht werden. Falsche Formulierung 
Rundschalttisch ist genau das Wort das ich gesucht habe.


----------



## Lubro (13 Januar 2009)

Ich such was schnelles, daher will ich nicht unbedingt nen Motor, sondern eher pneumatisch. Außer ihr sagt mir ne elektrische Ansteuerung die schnelle Taktzeiten hat.


----------



## Larry Laffer (13 Januar 2009)

Lubro schrieb:


> Außer ihr sagt mir ne elektrische Ansteuerung die schnelle Taktzeiten hat.


 
Dann folge einfach mal dem Vorschlag von* Ralle* ...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (13 Januar 2009)

was schnelles ??? ?    siehe die Antwort von Helmut


----------



## Ralle (13 Januar 2009)

Na ja schnell, also die Rundtische (siehe mein Link) gibts auch mit einem FU intern. Aber insgesamt mußt du natürlich auch darauf achten, daß keinem die Finger abgerissen werden, also Lichtgitter, Zweihandbedienung etc.


----------



## Lubro (13 Januar 2009)

Die Kosten sollten sich halt im Rahmen halten, da es eh mehr ein kleines Projekt wird um zu sehen, wie sich Handhabungen realisieren lassen.
Ich hab bei Festo Rundschalttische gefunden, aber keine Preise. Und den Vertreter erreich ich heut nicht mehr.


----------



## Martin L. (17 Januar 2009)

Hallo Lubro,

habe gerade ein Projekt fertig mit einem Rundtaktautomat. Der Rundschalttisch hat 12 Positionen (30° Grad) er wurde hydraulisch
gesteuert, Taktzeit ca. 0,6 sec.
1. Rundschalttisch abheben 
2. Rundschalttisch takten (30° Grad)
3. Rundschalttisch absenken (360° Grad Hirthverzahnung)
4. Rundschalttisch Zylinder zurück (fertig)

Der Rundschalttisch ist von der Fa. Fibro da gibt es jede gewünschte
Gradzahl und Funktion.


----------

